# Male Sex Drive = Testosterone converted to Estrogen stimulating Aromatase in brain



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

> Researchers say the key is a gene called _aromatase_. In a certain area of the brain, this gene converts testosterone to estrogen and helps the male sex drive.
> 
> Dr. Serdar Bulun says in a media release. “For the first time, we demonstrated conclusively that the conversion of testosterone to estrogen in the brain is critical to maintain full sexual activity or desire in males. Aromatase drives that.”
> 
> ...


I wonder if in a few years when an HD male asks his LD wife for sex if she smiles at him and then tells him to go take his pill, she is hoping that the new pill drops his sex drive?

At what point can a couple would different levels of sex drive be able to medically alter their natural desire so that they are matched?

I for one like to avoid any medications i don't absolutely need, so i am not sure I would jump at the opportunity to get my libido reduced.

I think that this could however be something that could help some couples deal with their differences in sex drive. Would you take such a drug if asked to by your spouse?

Article brain gene controling male sex desire[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## DallasCowboyFan (Nov 20, 2012)

I have low testosterone and many men who have this take an aromatase inhibitor to reduce the amount of testosterone which will convert to estradiol. I do not take an AI, but did for a short time and my estradiol bottomed out (too low). When this happens, you get significant muscle aches and cramps. There are other negative impacts too - estradiol isn't just a sex hormone.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Yes let’s just sedate and emasculate men so we don’t have to worry about their nasty ol’ sex drives. 

In fact let’s just castrate them since we can’t rely on their responsibility to take pills. 

But if they are otherwise healthy and vigorous, let’s freeze their sperm first so we can still propagate the genes we like. 

We might as well make them into Stepford Husband’s that go out and bring home money, fix things around the house, change flat tires and kill spiders 🕷 but let’s make them passive and subservient and remove any innate desires and interests of their own. 

Let’s call that pill Betatol and turn the world into beta boys that bring home checks, fix leaky facets but don’t have any balls of their own


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

^ seems like it doesn’t it?


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Young at Heart said:


> I think that this could however be something that could help some couples deal with their differences in sex drive. Would you take such a drug if asked to by your spouse?


Odds are that a drug that reduced the libido of an HD male would result in a role reversal. The wife would become HD because she didn't realize that her emotional dynamics were dependent upon being overwhelmingly desired. Once she doesn't get that she will go into estrus only to find her mate now having no libido. 

Can't win for losing. 

Badsanta


----------



## Donny69 (Sep 12, 2020)

The drug I’m on is toughness and a side order of self control... lol. I never catch my wife as much as I like but sort of like being in a perpetual state of readiness 

I’d rather die than take my manliness away (the little of it I have left)!


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

badsanta said:


> Odds are that a drug that reduced the libido of an HD male would result in a role reversal. The wife would become HD because she didn't realize that her emotional dynamics were dependent upon being overwhelmingly desired. Once she doesn't get that she will go into estrus only to find her mate now having no libido.
> 
> Can't win for losing.
> 
> Badsanta


No, she will go in estrus for the guy at the gym/work/bar.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Donny69 said:


> The drug I’m on is toughness and a side order of self control... lol. I never catch my wife as much as I like but sort of like being in a perpetual state of readiness
> 
> I’d rather die than take my manliness away (the little of it I have left)!


Same.

Libido/sex drive/mojo is the antithesis of death. 

When we are alive, we are sexual. We are sexual because we are alive.

At its core, sexuality is life. It is proof of being a living organism. Where there is no sexuality and desire, there is no life.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Lemme put it this way, if my partner doesn’t want to deal with my sexuality, she is free to pack up and go. I will understand and while I may be sad, I won’t be angered, bitter or resentful. I’ll help her load her stuff in the moving truck. 

If she comes to me and says she no longer wants any sex in our relationship, then I will weigh options and decide whether to pack up and leave myself vs finding someone(s) on the side. 

If I’m 82 and have no remaining libido myself (doubtful but possible) then I may be ok with it. 

But what I will not do while I have a breath of life in me, is chemically castrate myself to make someone else more comfortable in their lack of sexual desire for me. 

If someone doesn’t want to have sex with me, I understand and will respect their wishes. But I’m not going to castrate myself so they can have a beta boy that does errands around the house for them. 

If you want my support and companionship in a sexually exclusive relationship, then you better be riding me like Secretariat.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

@oldshirt The ref to Secretariat made me laugh out loud!


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> @oldshirt The ref to Secretariat made me laugh out loud!


That probably gives away both of our ages as well LOL


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Yep!


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

oldshirt said:


> No, she will go in estrus for the guy at the gym/work/bar.


An emotional role reversal means that she can only get the needed validation from her husband. She will not go to the gym/work/bar if the husband now has no libido and passive aggressively tells her to go get it somewhere else. We all want what we can't have. We don't want a substitution for what we can't have.

How many HD spouses with a LD partner remain loyal? How many times is the LD partner the unfaithful one?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

What in the hell?!?!


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

C.C. says ... said:


> ^ seems like it doesn’t it?


Feminization of the Western Male continues


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

Numb26 said:


> Feminization of the Western Male continues


Damned shame. Men are so much more manly with testosterone, balls, and self respect intact.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Too little estrogen and things do not work well. Too much and guy becomes a whiney and emotional.

Belly fat converts testosterone into estrogen. If you have a bit of a gut it will make your estrogen level too high and will kill your libido and make you emotional. Weight lifting will show no results and you will be unable to keep muscle mass.

Too little estrogen, things dont work quite right. It needs a balance.

I have been on an aromatase inhibitor for 10+ years to keep my estrogen levels down to normal because of the aromatizing of my testosterone into estrogen. 

If you have high estrogen levels an aromatase inhibitor is a good thing. My wife would argue with you that it has lowered my drive.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Purposefully destroying healthy sex drive in men.......

Why??

I believe that would have severely hampered my mating chances as Mrs. Conan was in my bed less than 8 hours after meeting me and proceeded to continue the activities another 30x or so during the following week and even 29 years later starts complaining if she goes too long without getting the benefit of my sex drive.

But to each their own.....

Party on weenies but I think some of your women might be leaving.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

They will never be able to regulate to the point where they sync sex drives because at least for women, that's not all it's about. If they've lost passion for you, being loaded with hormones isn't likely to make them more horny for you, though it may make them more likely to seek sex elsewhere. Same with men, really.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

badsanta said:


> An emotional role reversal means that she can only get the needed validation from her husband. She will not go to the gym/work/bar if the husband now has no libido and passive aggressively tells her to go get it somewhere else. We all want what we can't have. We don't want a substitution for what we can't have.
> 
> How many HD spouses with a LD partner remain loyal? How many times is the LD partner the unfaithful one?


Yeah you just keep telling yourself that LOL


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

DownByTheRiver said:


> They will never be able to regulate to the point where they sync sex drives because at least for women, that's not all it's about. If they've lost passion for you, being loaded with hormones isn't likely to make them more horny for you, though it may make them more likely to seek sex elsewhere. Same with men, really.


Truth.

If that basic chemistry and attraction isn’t there to begin with pumping her full of hormones will just send her to Sven From Yoga’s house. 

If some gal isn’t into her partner much and you turn him into a eunuch chemically, then when she does want some love’n, she will also go to Sven From Yoga’s house. 

So who is the real beneficiary to all this discussion of turning men into eunuchs?? - Sven From Yoga.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

If you're old enough to remember when Viagra first came out, it actually really pissed off a lot of wives. So that is pretty much the litmus test. 

Dying laughing at your Sven from Yoga! getting everybody hopped up on hormones will probably just want to make them all be single again.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

oldshirt said:


> Yes let’s just sedate and emasculate men so we don’t have to worry about their nasty ol’ sex drives.
> 
> In fact let’s just castrate them since we can’t rely on their responsibility to take pills.
> 
> ...


While their women get their freak on elsewhere. What a great idea!🤪


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

oldshirt said:


> Yeah you just keep telling yourself that LOL


The two greatest tragedies in life is to A) get what you want or to B) not get what you want. An HD/LD marriage has it all!

BADSANTA'S NOTICE UPON BEING ACCEPTED IN RELATIONSHIPS:
_Please accept my resignation from this relationship. I do not want to be around anyone willing to accept me."_


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

ConanHub said:


> While their women get their freak on elsewhere. What a great idea!🤪


Exactly.

I can say this since this is how I was brought up and what I personally believed for many years, but a lot of men think women will like them more and be more into them if they hide and bury their sexuality and not pursue their partner or women in general sexually. 

And in a way they are correct in that women love their beta providers and their “gay” male friends. 

The part these beta boyz aren’t getting is that when these women’s hormones do spike or they simply want some action, they’re not going to finally give their patient beta boi their day in the sun. 

They are going to go to the alphas and the Chads and the men that wear their sexuality and masculinity on their sleeve and aren’t afraid to throw their legs over their shoulders and give them a good pile driving. 

Part of me hopes that this chemical emasculation thing catches on and becomes a big thing. 

When that happens I’ll turn the red light on over my door and hang the “Open For Business” sign in the window.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Well, I never did want a beta for a mate, but it's true about the alphas. I like an alpha, but one with ethics, and so I've remained single.


----------

